# Question



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this may be heretical since O & W are sold by RLT, but does anyone have an opinion or know anything about gnomon watches? That site and Chronomaster are where I got my first really good looks at O & W's.

thanks in advance


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

slackerjedi said:


> I know this may be heretical since O & W are sold by RLT, but does anyone have an opinion or know anything about gnomon watches ?


Never heard of them but if their forum is anything to go by then I would guess respectability isn't their 1st concern!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Can't help you there I'm afraid.









I chose the retailer first and the product second and I like the good service and VFM that Roy gives me.


----------



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

I see that the M6 at RLT has a red dot on the second hand and everywhere else I look I see luminova like on the rest of the dial. Is that something that is done by RLT or is it stock that the others I mentioned don't carry? I really like the arabic numerals on the M5. That is why I was leaning in that direction. The M6 just looks too much like a R*#&lex submariner. Is there a way to get the red dot on the sweep second with the M5? I like the red 24 hours on the inside of the M6 as well. I may just have to forgo my desire for the arabics and go with M6 to get the contrast in colors.

Opinions?

slacker


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just notices that USA site only give a 3 month warranty







and they have the balls to charge for extended warranty of 12 months!

I thought industry standard was 12 months FOC?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

slackerjedi said:


> I see that the M6 at RLT has a red dot on the second hand and everywhere else I look I see luminova like on the rest of the dial. Is that something that is done by RLT or is it stock that the others I mentioned don't carry? I really like the arabic numerals on the M5. That is why I was leaning in that direction. The M6 just looks too much like a R*#&lex submariner. Is there a way to get the red dot on the sweep second with the M5? I like the red 24 hours on the inside of the M6 as well. I may just have to forgo my desire for the arabics and go with M6 to get the contrast in colors.
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> slacker


Ours (RLT) do not have the red dot, they have the luminous dot and the new white logo. The picture on the site is old and I need to change it.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

I've never dealt with gnomon watches, but they advertise on WUS and members there have ordered from them give it good marks. They're a far east based company, and I think alot of what they sell is grey market. For one thing, there prices are lower than from authorized dealers. Another example is, they will sell Sinn watches to U.S. addresses. The North American Sinn authorized dealer is watchbuys.com and other Sinn ADs, like Chronomaster, will not sell a Sinn to someone in another AD's territory.

Still, as I said, their prices seem good, and the word of mouth about them is too.


----------

